# What a joke of a storm.....



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

Never again will I believe any weather forecasts or predictions from anyone about anything. So We have this huge storm coming supposedly last night through wedenssday morning. We're supposed to get 5-8" according to all of the weather services out there. Well it's almost 11am now on Tuesday, we have 1.5" of snow (close to the 2" trigger, but not close enough to call it and go plow) and it has started to rain. Now they say freexing rain, but I"m just not buying itas it s 37 degrees out there now, and only supposed to warm further. Yet again old man winter has screwed me over, truly dashing my hopes from a 3 or 4 time plowable event, to a laughing stock of me even having the plow on the truck this year. Best of luck to the rest of you guys, hope you are making it good!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

haha its not only you man, ct has seen a total of 3 inches all year, i feel your pain.


----------



## 600rrpilot (Aug 24, 2005)

well just got my truck back last night. put the plow on and threw the salt in the bed. tested the salter and the plow. Ready to go. Theyre calling for 5-10 inches where I am in Northern nj. We'll see how it goes. Im not counting on much though. I would however like to drop this blade at least once this year. Glad I bought the salter or I wouldnt of had any work thus far this season. 

But yea your right they keep changing things....first we were in the 12-18 inch range...then mostly rain....now 5-10.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

And it still continues to rain, with no hope for freezing :crying: When will this torture stop, but hey I hope the rest of you guys are making out good on this storm, looks like to the North and East are geting the brunt of the storm.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

last I checked I think theweather service said 16-26 inches for us.


----------



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

This storm is joke, a big f*&^%$*g joke for that matter. Happy for you guys else where. Here in Philly it stopped snowing again. Another miss for me. Starting to hate the weather guys for getting me all pumped up. F them. im out-


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

east central ohio- we had about 5 to 8" of snow , before it started to sleet - plowed my a$$ off today, weatherman calling for another 4 to 6 " overnight- even picked up another lot in my home town - guy has a small wood finishing business, and storage rentals - EASY MONEY- guy used to plow years ago, had a broken down jeep renegade out back, grazing in the weeds, rusting away !!! BTW, check out henry Margusity's blog- he mentioned a president's day storm already showing up on the forecast radar !!! still alot of winter left, IT'LL COME YOUR WAY !!!- btw , where in Ohio do you live ??? I'm live in tuscarawas county, about 30 miles south of Canton, Ohio. 'Rude Dog


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that all you got was rain it is snowing to beat the band here in N..E. Ohio.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm down in Athens county (actually I'm right around the city of Athens). It's been a real slow year so far, only had two plowable events, and unfortunately I sold the spreaders last year (guess I"ll take that one on myself).


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;370690 said:


> haha its not only you man, ct has seen a total of 3 inches all year, i feel your pain.


You made out better than me, Longisland, New York's total is like less than an inch..:realmad: :angry:


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Come here to Cleveland. I am done. I started salting at 3 am Tuesday, got done with plowing and salting Thursday morning after 15.5 inches of snow plus huge drifts. Now were moving snow with loaders. Went 72 hrs with 6 hrs sleep, and now it's f*c**ing snowing again. What the F***.


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

Ahhh So sweet a little snow to fatten the Bank 13" in the lakes area. Now looking for the next one bring it on.prsport


----------

